# WGN Superstation will be in HD by 12/1



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have verified with a contact at WGN's engineering department that the Superstation will be available in HD to any DBS or cable operator that signs up for it by 12/1/07, they're in testing phase right now with a few sites. They also said that their sales force was out talking to the various companies trying to get agreements in place to carry the HD feed. 

So if you want to see this station added to your systems line up you might want to start sending those e-mails asking that WGN Superstation-HD be added to the line up. 

Good luck!


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Don't ever watch it, but I might catch a Bulls game or two if they show them in HD.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

As long as they have it by late March I'll be happy.


----------

